# Staying healthy, fact of fiction?



## BinaryBryan (Aug 24, 2015)

So the more and more research I do the more interested in this field I become. Its totally new to me, the terminology, the scenarios all of it. I am pretty excited for my first volunteer day coming up with the local fire department and EMS group here.

Anyways!
I read a lot about staying healthy, staying active and staying in shape. So be honest with me, how important is that in your day to day? I currently stay pretty healthy as I am training on the side for ANW next year(life long dream! - sort of).

Any crazy workout routines anyone? Or even better on the job quick workouts on any down time you may have(if any)?


----------



## Flying (Aug 24, 2015)

Get good at deadlifts and keep your back safe!


----------



## Flying (Aug 24, 2015)

But seriously, someone has to do the lifting. I don't do much besides eating well and basic conditioning (running & calisthenics).

The patients you will meet are in a gradient between light and heavy.

Patients that can walk and light patients are easy to arrange transport for. Heavy patients require a bariatric unit and a handful of firefighters. The trouble comes when you need to lift patients that are in-between. That's when proper lifting technique and your well being come into play.


----------



## BinaryBryan (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks! Yea dead lifts aren't my favorite, I could definitely work at them.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 25, 2015)

One of the most beneficial things you can do for overall health is cut carbs.


----------



## BinaryBryan (Aug 26, 2015)

Currently trying to get more carbs and protein to put on a little weight(I lost a good bit last year from various stresses and things)


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> One of the most beneficial things you can do for overall health is cut carbs.


Unless you have a high energy output. Carbs are essential for runners/cyclists. Not sure how it would effect OP's style of training.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 26, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> Unless you have a high energy output. Carbs are essential for runners/cyclists. Not sure how it would effect OP's style of training.



Carbs have a direct correlation to CAD and many other health issues. If you want to put on weight, there are plenty of high calorie foods that aren't loaded with carbs.

There's a reason why marathon runners are far from the healthiest group of people.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 26, 2015)

Btw, I just ate an entire pizza.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> There's a reason why marathon runners are far from the healthiest group of people.


Got a source for that. I know many, many runners who have kept running well into their 70s and 80s, and are still healthier than a horse. Go to any marathon and you'll see countless geriatrics that look and perform better than their age. Not saying that runners are overall the absolute healthiest group of people, but far from the healthiest? I'd have to see a hell of a study to believe that.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 26, 2015)

My posts are backed by 100% factual opinions.

Running by all means does great things for the body and heart, but it's also quite amusing seeing a lot of these long distant runners with big bellies, chicken arms & legs, w/ little muscle mass (i.e., really skinny). A lot of them focus on carb loading rather than eating the amount of protein they need and their muscles atrophy.

On an off note, if you ever want to see how well high intensity interval training works vs regular running, compare a marathon runner's body to a sprinter's body.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 26, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Running by all means does great things for the body and heart, but it's also quite amusing seeing a lot of these long distant runners with big bellies, chicken arms & legs, w/ little muscle mass (i.e., really skinny). A lot of them focus on carb loading rather than eating the amount of protein they need and their muscles atrophy.
> 
> On an off note, if you ever want to see how well high intensity interval training works vs regular running, compare a marathon runner's body to a sprinter's body.


What runners do you know?! Lol! Yeah, a lot of runners fail at the nutrition part, but so do a lot of weight lifters, and crossfitters, and cyclists, and people who don't exercise at all.

And considering people who train to be a fast sprinter tend to be competitive athletes (there aren't many Saturday morning 200m dashes...), you'd have to compare their workouts to a competitive distance runner. HIITs are a staple of distance running. That was one of the most important workouts we did when competing. So yes, HIIT works wonders, whether you're a sprinter or a distance runner. But 50-90 miles per week is not conducive to bulking, so those competitive distance runners tend to not show the size gains from HIIT that a sprinter would. 

Speaking of which, I think I need to get some intervals in. Thanks for reminding me, ***....


----------



## GirevikMedic (Aug 26, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Carbs have a direct correlation to CAD and many other health issues.



The blanket statement that all carbs are of the devil is simply false. Processed, refined carbs such as general junk food, fast food, prepackaged and frozen items, various drinks, etc. - those carb sources can lead to health issues if consumed in abundance over a prolonged period consistently. Good/healthy carb sources would include (in their natural form) fruit, vegetables, oats, grains, potatoes, sweet potatoes, rice, beans. 



STXmedic said:


> Unless you have a high energy output. Carbs are essential for runners/cyclists. Not sure how it would effect OP's style of training.



Overall calorie distribution between protein, fat and carbs also comes down to simply the individual. Training methods and focus (which may/should change from time to time with a reflected change in nutrition) obviously play a role. Individual body types, activity levels, tolerances, etc. will all dictate what's best from one person to the next. Perhaps the easiest, most general rule of thumb would be to include a solid amount of protein and either 1) reduce carbs and increase healthy fats (anything from whole meat portions, nuts, seeds, avocado, coconut oil, olive oil, butter [not margarine], dairy products barring personal intolerance/allergy) or 2) increase healthy carbs and reduce fats. 



teedubbyaw said:


> My posts are backed by 100% factual opinions.
> 
> Running by all means does great things for the body and heart, but it's also quite amusing seeing a lot of these long distant runners with big bellies, chicken arms & legs, w/ little muscle mass (i.e., really skinny). A lot of them focus on carb loading rather than eating the amount of protein they need and their muscles atrophy.
> 
> On an off note, if you ever want to see how well high intensity interval training works vs regular running, compare a marathon runner's body to a sprinter's body.



The physique differences (and nutrition required for performance) are more a byproduct of the energy systems of the body utilized, hormonal responses, muscle fiber types used, etc.


----------



## GirevikMedic (Aug 26, 2015)

Regarding the lower back itself and keeping it healthy, check the "Lower Back Health" thread. I got long winded on my post there but it's worth repeating. Keeping your lower back healthy is about so much more than your back; the lumbar is actually only a small portion of the whole.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 27, 2015)

Simple vs complex carbs is hardly a worthwhile debate. 

Fruit is still a simple carb full of sugar regardless of how 'natural' it is.


----------



## GirevikMedic (Aug 27, 2015)

True, fruit would be considers simple. But to be labeled as unhealthy as a result is incorrect. Also, the sugar of natural, whole, raw fruit is in no way equivalent to factory processed, refined table sugar like that found in a candy bar.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you think the body utilizes sugar from a candy bar any differently than the sugar from fruit?


----------



## GirevikMedic (Aug 28, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Do you think the body utilizes sugar from a candy bar any differently than the sugar from fruit?



The body will break down all carbs to their simplest form, monosaccharides. The benefit to natural sources as mentioned comes from the other vitamins, minerals, fiber and other micro nutrients which provide their own nutritional and health benefits in addition to the carbs themselves (carbs have positive roles in multiple endocrine functions). Also this will happen at much lower calorie costs. Processed junk food sugars, sure, will be broken down and utilized the same way but without the associated positive nutrients/benefits and at a much higher calorie hit. 

The benefit of complex carbs is the increased metabolic energy expenditure due to the body having to work longer and harder to break those sugars down. 

All carbs are not created equal and to compare a banana to a Butterfinger bar as direct equivalents is simply incorrect. 

Anyways... didn't mean to hijack OP's thread so I'll just it as "agree to disagree" since there never will be a one-size-fits-all approach to nutrition.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Aug 28, 2015)

Who's comparing a banana to a butterfinger?

Butterfingers are much tastier than bananas.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 29, 2015)

BinaryBryan said:


> I read a lot about staying healthy, staying active and staying in shape. So be honest with me, how important is that in your day to day? I currently stay pretty healthy as I am training on the side for ANW next year(life long dream! - sort of).
> 
> Any crazy workout routines anyone? Or even better on the job quick workouts on any down time you may have(if any)?



I don't think it matters much specifically _what_ you do; it's just important that you make a commitment to and a habit of being physically active and eating right. I don't know that it's any more important to folks in EMS than it is to folks in any other field.

As one of the old guys on here, I can tell you from experience that having fitness be something you are really committed to doing every day becomes much more important as you start to get older, because as life becomes more complex and you have less free time and less energy, you will find yourself only making time for things that are really a priority to you. Workouts and healthy meals don't just happen in your late 30's and 40's when you have kids and a house and you and your wife both have demanding jobs and all that crap. At the same time though, your metabolism changes and it's harder to put on muscle, easier to gain and harder to lose fat, and your ability to "get back in shape" is dramatically diminished. It is much, much easier to maintain a level of fitness as you get older than it is to significantly improve you level of fitness.


----------



## BinaryBryan (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow, I was slacking in checking this form. Thanks for all the replies guys! 

Not sure what else to say other than that, looks like everything was covered pretty well hahahaha


----------



## Fit responder (Sep 16, 2015)

If your gym has a
 "siberian deadlift" machine the grip position and body mechanics very closely resemble lifting someone with a stair chair. It's my favorite exercise.


----------

